# Unlocking Full Internet for Windows



## laxbumb198 (Jul 25, 2010)

So I've herd a rumor that windows blocks about 20% of your internet to use toward marketing. 

Which means that you are only allowed about 80% of your internet, also I herd there is a way to unlock that extra 20%. 

I am using windows 7 and a wireless internet connection. If any1 knows how to do this it would be extremely helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Kreij (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you have a source for that information? Sounds like FUD to me.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 25, 2010)

laxbumb198 said:


> So I've herd a rumor that windows blocks about 20% of your internet to use toward marketing.
> 
> Which means that you are only allowed about 80% of your internet, also I herd there is a way to unlock that extra 20%.
> 
> ...



Nope that's not true at all.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Do you have a source for that information? Sounds like FUD to me.



I'm grabbing a seat for this one... I have had the same internet connection with my computer from xp-win 7. Speed has been the same threw out the upgrading process.. even using unbuntu there wasn't a "faster" speed..


----------



## Techtu (Jul 25, 2010)

@OP: Wouldn't it make sense to run a speed text on your connection, and then when you see your using all 10mb or whatever speed your on, (give or take a little) of your connection maybe you'll see that what your implying is not at all true!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2010)

"your internet" just that alone sounds like spam. Im pretty sure if that post was serious or even a serious troll post it would say like bandwidth or download speed or something technical?
Hilarious because no one would even believe that. Its like when noobs say changing your power settings in control panel to high increases your pc's processing power, just pure lulz 

EDIT: Just as Dr Pepper says its not true.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 25, 2010)

no, to fix the problem with windows takeing away 20 % you need more POWARH!


you must upgrade to a 1KW psu or more.. then your pc will be 100 times faster as well!!


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 25, 2010)

its not Windows thats using the ad bandwidth it the owners of the INTERNET sites that use advertisements to help generate capital thats the possible 20% loss that you speak of. You are probably looking for a way to block ads in your INTERNET browser. And if this is what you really mean then there are tons of folks here that will help you.



host file


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2010)

laxbumb198 said:


> So I've herd a rumor that windows blocks about 20% of your internet to use toward marketing.
> 
> Which means that you are only allowed about 80% of your internet, also I herd there is a way to unlock that extra 20%.
> 
> ...



The only thing I've heard close to this, is:
Windows keeps 20% of your bandwidth back for Automatic Windows Updates to be done without interfering with your normal web browsing.
Go to Start menu, click Run and type "gpedit.msc" and press enter
On the left, under Computer Configuration, click Administrative Templates, then Network, then QoS Packet Scheduler, then double click "Limit Reservable Bandwidth".
Enable it, then set it to 0%. Don't leave it on Disabled or Not Configured.
This will give you 100% of your bandwidth, apparently.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 25, 2010)

If that is true, I would think it would only do that when downloading updates, not all of the time.
You should be able to stop it by shutting off auto-updating or setting the schedule to only run once a week or whatever.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2010)

Kreij said:


> If that is true, I would think it would only do that when downloading updates, not all of the time.



I think you're right, as I've done speed tests before and after the Limit Reservable Bandwidth trick, and never noticed a difference...


----------



## Phxprovost (Jul 25, 2010)

laxbumb198 said:


> So I've herd a rumor that windows blocks about 20% of your internet to use toward marketing.


marketing of what to who?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2010)

There isn't any problems.. just a nice little rumor.. Are we sure that we aren't talking about apple instead of windows? Isn't there stuff going around with apple throwing advertisements at their end users via ipad and iphone?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 25, 2010)

Of course this is BS for sure. I've run speedtest on an iPhone and my home PC and the speeds are the same. Like someone already said, just run a test and see if the bandwidth result is close enough to your line's rated speed /rumor.


----------



## laxbumb198 (Jul 25, 2010)

scaminatrix said:


> The only thing I've heard close to this, is:
> Windows keeps 20% of your bandwidth back for Automatic Windows Updates to be done without interfering with your normal web browsing.
> Go to Start menu, click Run and type "gpedit.msc" and press enter
> On the left, under Computer Configuration, click Administrative Templates, then Network, then QoS Packet Scheduler, then double click "Limit Reservable Bandwidth".
> ...



Im pretty sure this is it. Ill double check with the my source, aka friend whos great with computers.


----------



## laxbumb198 (Jul 25, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> marketing of what to who?



Not sure but doesn't seem too farfetched with all of the wild tangent and other bs they have preloaded on it.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2010)

No, this isn't true. If you are worried about Windows Update, just disable it.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, it's true. Windows reserves 20% of your bandwidth so that FBI agents can keylog your activities and rate your pr0n collection in the background.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 25, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Yes, it's true. Windows reserves 20% of your bandwidth so that FBI agents can keylog your activities and rate your pr0n collection in the background.



So thats why the FBI sends me e-mails monthly.  I just thought it was spam


----------



## quasar923 (Jul 26, 2010)

its true, i took a screen shot. I have mine set to zero. it automatically has it set to not configured which is default 20% of the bandwidth windows steals from its users. I found this a year or two ago on TPU.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2010)

quasar923 said:


> its true, i took a screen shot. I have mine set to zero. it automatically has it set to not configured which is default 20% of the bandwidth windows steals from its users. I found this a year or two ago on TPU.



Doesn't make sense to me since any sort of speet test I do comes out with the correct bandwith being used. Unless of course my ISP is giving me 20% free bandwith that I'm missing out on. If that's the case I want to unlock my interwebz too! Btw, your screenshot is too small.


----------



## francis511 (Jul 26, 2010)

It used to be true with xp , but changing it doesn`t make any real difference.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, but that bandwidth is only used to download windows updates in the background.  If you updates are not actively downloading, or auto update is off, windows doesn't touch your bandwidth.  That is the limit of bandwidth windows allows itself to have so when updates happens, they can go "Windows is downloading this in the background and will prompt you when the update is complete....".

This is not taken from you 24/7.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 26, 2010)

nQoS reserves bandwidth for certain programs that requests it most of the time you will have 100% available but if a program requests through the nQoS system it wants that 20$ reserved the OS prioritizes it an gives it the bandwidth, its primarily used by microsoft but can be used by other programs in vista and 7.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 26, 2010)

Only while Windows update, only Windows XP

as simple as that


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

he's talking about QOS, which doesnt reserve anything unless your network is set up to do so. it makes no difference to your speed.


Edit: oh and you mentioned MARKETING, which is obviously incorrect. i have no idea how that got in there, unless it was a typo or something.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> he's talking about QOS, which doesnt reserve anything unless your network is set up to do so. it makes no difference to your speed.



Finally, a sane voice in the dark mist shines a light for all to follow...

A little light reading here; Quote from Cisco sight:
"Quality of Service (QoS) refers to the capability of a network to provide better service to selected network traffic over various technologies, including Frame Relay, Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM), Ethernet and 802.1 networks, SONET, and IP-routed networks that may use any or all of these underlying technologies. The primary goal of QoS is to provide priority including dedicated bandwidth, controlled jitter and latency (required by some real-time and interactive traffic), and improved loss characteristics. Also important is making sure that providing priority for one or more flows does not make other flows fail. QoS technologies provide the elemental building blocks that will be used for future business applications in campus, WAN, and service provider networks. This chapter outlines the features and benefits of the QoS provided by the Cisco IOS QoS."


----------

